# goat platforms or stuff to climb on...



## crzybowhntr (May 27, 2013)

Does anyone actually make them stuff to climb on? If so, got pics?


----------



## Mamaboid (May 28, 2013)

My hubby made these...they love em as you can see.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 28, 2013)

Hope you can see the ramp in the background.  They love to climb on this - when they're not on the ground eating!


----------



## daisyjack (May 28, 2013)

my kids  love this, and they sit on it all the time


----------



## lovinglife (May 28, 2013)

This is one of the toys our goats have.  In the baby pen we have a sheet of ply wood leaning up against the barn, they run and jump on that to see how high they can go (pretty high actually).  We are going to try to find some tractor tires that we can bury in the ground for them to climb up also.


----------



## crzybowhntr (May 28, 2013)

I haven't built them anything yet but I get laughter from them climbing on my kids.


----------

